# Work on a 4th Gen 4Runner



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Any recommendations on a shop in the Salt Lake area that can give advice and do some work on my 4th gen 4Runner to get it a little better able to handle being off road? 

I'm not 100% certain of what I want to do, but it all started with me talking to a neighbor (with $60k in his jeep) about my grief in mud and slow going on rocky forest roads. My tires are almost due, so I'm thinking of going from Geolanders to Duratracs. Talking to this guy, it sounds like a modest lift (Bilstein 5100s?) might benefit me, and I haven't decided about wheel sizes. Of course, his budget and mine aren't the same, and I'll probably only hold onto this truck for another 5-7 years. For some reason the wife has offered up getting a new Tacoma...probably because I won't let her forget that I traded my old Taco in for her Hyundai. But this has been a good truck and I'd like to stick with it for a little bit more. So I'm looking for a shop that can steer me in the right direction without going all freaking tactical Canyonero on me, and can get the work reliably done. Any recommendations?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Does your 4Runner have the X-REAS suspension? If so, you might want to consider not screwing around with the lift.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just put some good 10 ply LT tires on her and drive it stock. Unless you are just made of money and can't live without the "look at what a Bad Arse I am" while you sit at the red light, your stock 4 Runner will serve you just fine. Now if you 're going rock crawling with your rig, different story, but for a general use vehicle dumping tons of money into fancy parts is a huge waste of money.
Learn to drive off road and don't expect to look like and drive like some goofy TV commercial.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Just put some good 10 ply LT tires on her and drive it stock.


This. 
I've been really happy with my 4 Runner and have taken it into some rough territory. That said, when my tires are getting marginal, I can really tell the difference.

That said, you may be seeking a different look than a guy that has to move the child car seat out of the way when he is hunting or fishing.  (that would be me)


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

PBH said:


> Does your 4Runner have the X-REAS suspension?


Nope, dodged that bullet.



Catherder said:


> ...you may be seeking a different look than a guy that has to move the child car seat out of the way when he is hunting or fishing.


Actually, that's exactly the look I'm going for.



BPturkeys said:


> Learn to drive off road and don't expect to look like and drive like some goofy TV commercial.


Okay, so you're not a Simpsons fan, making anything you say immediately suspect. 



 But I totally agree...this isn't a little penis compensator, and I figure I'm made of $1000-1500, plus what I was going to put into the tires anyway. The Geolanders were a good choice for 80% of what I've been doing, but that 20% has been pretty uncomfortable in a butt clenching way. And we're not rock crawling...we're looking to get to that little square of public land that's going to be full of deer, or some lake where we don't have to listen to somebody's generator run all night. I'd like to think it's my skills that have saved me from being the subject of "hear 'bout that boy come up here from the city and got his truck stuck in the mud" stories, but telling the difference between skill and luck can be pretty hard.

This has been a great truck, stock, otherwise I'd already have the new Taco out front. But on an increasing number of trips out, I've spent more time going sideways than straight with my tires coated in mud with nowhere to turn around, and I'm finding more of the trunk is taken up with rescue gear when #1 should be upgrading those tires.

The lift, and we're talking 2" or less, is because these trucks to sit low. My wife and I have this routine where we come to a dip in the road, hop out, I get the cotter pin, she pulls the hitch pin, and we slide the bike or cargo rack out, drive to the other side, and reverse the process without saying a word. This is with a lifted hitch, and there've been places in the Swell where we've done this 5 or so times in just a few miles. She isn't nearly as proficient at guiding me over rocks, so we've got some bumps (to the truck and marriage) to show for that.

That said, this is why I asked here instead of a 4Runner forum, because I'm pretty sure those guys would have me going down the other path, right down to the PLAYUH license plate. Maybe just upgrading the tires is where I need to be, and if it is, I'd like to get in a shop that'd tell me that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

So, put a 2" lift on the 4Runner, then throw some Nitto tires on it. You save money vs. Toyo (nitto is owned by toyo FWIW).

I love my terra grappler g2 tires on my Duramax. So much so that I also put them on my wife's 4Runner. They are great for highway use (quiet) and offroad. But if you want more offroading capabilities, then go with the Trail or Mud Grapplers.

If you really want to spruce things up on the 4Runner, then here is your list:

Toytec BOSS Suspension System (~$1340 total) (http://toyteclifts.3dcartstores.com/BOSS-Suspension-System-for-10-4Runner-FJ-and-GX460_p_1060.html) 
- Adjustable Front Coils (adjusted to 3-inches of lift) ($900)
- Front Diff Drop (4x4) ($40)
- Toytec Superflex Rear Coils ($200)
- Bilstein 5100 Rear Shocks (2-inch rear lift) ($200)
285/70R17 Tires (~$800)
Wheels 17x9 (~$880)
- 4.5-inches BS with -12mm offset









(not mine -- I have X-REAS, which means we just replaced the stock rims and tires....)


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess we should get a little more info on your 4runner. 

Is it the TRD or limited model by chance?

If you go with a 10 ply just remember your drivability and comfortability and throttle response will diminish by having a heavier tire. But the sidewalls will be stiffer for that 1 time you get muddy in a rut and hopefully dont puncture your tire's sidewall. 

Limited slip or Toyota E lockers will greatly improve your vehicles offroad ability, coupled with larger tires. Mud and Snow you get better repsonse with lower tire PSI (10-15) and wheel speed. 

If it were mine I would do what PBH said and you would have a fantastic baby haulin/hunting/fishing rig.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/utahtoyotaoffroad/

I've had Agility Customs do work on my truck and recommend them. There's a handful of other shops/guys who work on Toyotas in the valley that guys really like who post a lot on that FB page.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

kodoz said:


> The lift, and we're talking 2" or less, is because these trucks to sit low. My wife and I have this routine where we come to a dip in the road, hop out, I get the cotter pin, she pulls the hitch pin, and we slide the bike or cargo rack out, drive to the other side, and reverse the process without saying a word. This is with a lifted hitch, and there've been places in the Swell where we've done this 5 or so times in just a few miles.


When you are going through dips are you approaching them straight on or at 45 angle? Approaching from a 45 when going through dips and over rock ledges will help a lot with not smacking your rear end. Good mud tires are the cheapest thing you can do to get improved traction. Also aftermarket bumpers can go a long ways to improving your approach and departure angles without a lift and they also help with the occasional tree or deer collision.


----------

